# Broadcasts Without Fan Noise



## fmdog44 (May 22, 2020)

Watching games with out fans, imagine touchdowns and homeruns in total silence. It is going to be a challenge for the broadcasters and I wonder how long viewers will continue to watch.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 22, 2020)

Maybe they can dub it in like they used to do laugh tracks for sitcoms.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 22, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Maybe they can dub it in like they used to do laugh tracks for sitcoms.


I've always thought things would go this direction, anyway.

Major league sports teams make so much of their money on TV ad revenue and merchandising.  Stadium receipts are so small I've often wondered if they might not be cash-negative after taking facilites costs into account.

Heck, they can play in front of a Blue Screen and have the background and sounds dubbed in.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Watching games with out fans, imagine touchdowns and homeruns in total silence. It is going to be a challenge for the broadcasters and I wonder how long viewers will continue to watch.


I wonder how the players will respond.

Goodbye, home field advantage, huh?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 23, 2020)

My Grandfather was deaf and would watch the baseball games with the sound off, I had to turn it up when I joined him watching.


----------



## Lewkat (May 23, 2020)

Since I know sports, I don't have to have the sound on when I watch on T.V.  I get sick and tired of all the chatter from the broadcast booth.  I learned the games as a child either from going to see them and having them explained to me or by being the consummate tomboy and playing them with the neighbor boys.


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2020)

OK by me.


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)

Sounds like a waterfall for the most part.


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I wonder how the players will respond.
> 
> Goodbye, home field advantage, huh?



Good question  ...  players definitely  like to be fired up by the crowd.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)

I drive past ESPN often. It's a large campus of at least 3 buildings and several huge parking lots. 

I drove past yesterday on my way to get groceries and one major p-lot was just about empty. It had been somewhat "light" just before the lockdown, but it's spooky now.


----------



## Lewkat (May 23, 2020)

Of course, when I go to baseball games, I make just as much noise as everyone else, but that is a different ball of wax.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 23, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Of course, when I go to baseball games, I make just as much noise as everyone else, but that is a different ball of wax.


Yeh, I snore pretty loudly, too.  

sorry


----------



## jerry old (May 23, 2020)

It is difficult to watch a baseball or football game in their entirety.  
I get bored, go do something, fiddle  here and there, but have
to return in the latter part of the game to find out the score.

I was a rabid Cowboy fan in the 1970', but that has waned.

Now, I am not pleased with myself for wasting the time I watch
these millionaires.

However, there are some 'must see' games.  
When Yanks and Red Sox square off the games can be intense.
The Steelers and Ravens are always head knocking games.

Cowboys can always rise up and beat good teams not in
their division, then back to slumber land.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 23, 2020)

I've been to a few Skins games at the original RFK Stadium.
This was in the Gibbs/Theisman/Riggins/Jacoby days.

It was a fun experience, but you get better seats at home.  And it kills an entire day.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 25, 2020)

Watching the late night talk shows without audiences is impossible for me but sports will be different as I watched auto racing and golf with Brady & Manning all day yesterday.


----------



## jerry old (May 25, 2020)

don't understand golf, wait while they walk, then they hit the
ball with a stick and walk some more...the commentators hype
is 'made for TV.'
I suppose it requires skill, as in marathon
walking and then pausing to hit something with a stick.

Hitting a couple pails of balls on driving range is neat, but
not chasing the ball.
We beat snakes and  rocks with a stick, that's about all.
Chasing 'stuff' is something akin to rock-climbing sheer cliffs.

You had the ball, but you put it on the ground, hit it, then chased it-why?


----------



## LindaB (Jun 6, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Maybe they can dub it in like they used to do laugh tracks for sitcoms.


Great idea!


----------

